# Skywalker vs Z-33 vs cockpit B50 vs Exospace B55



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Has anyone seen comparisons of these watches? From the TC POV I would think the Breitling would win out, but for looks and functions that is another matter. I am curious of others opinions and maybe this thread will consolidate some useful data.


----------



## hughesyn (Oct 9, 2014)

From a TC POV I would expect them to be very similar, since the movements where developed by the same company.

You're right though, some hard data would prove it.


----------



## Mike Weinberg (Feb 16, 2006)

ronalddheld said:


> Has anyone seen comparisons of these watches? From the TC POV I would think the Breitling would win out, but for looks and functions that is another matter. I am curious of others opinions and maybe this thread will consolidate some useful data.


I wouldn't touch any x-33. I have had three, and all of the crowns collapsed.

Who cares what the functions are if Omega has no quality control?


----------



## Mike Weinberg (Feb 16, 2006)

hughesyn said:


> From a TC POV I would expect them to be very similar, since the movements where developed by the same company.
> 
> You're right though, some hard data would prove it.


I misspoke. I see that we are discussing the Z-33.

However, my opinion of Omega still stands. They have known about the X-33 crown since 1998, and they have never recalled the watch.

Meanwhile, Breitling discovered some issues with the B-50, and they recalled it almost instantly. At least they have integrity.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Mike Weinberg said:


> I misspoke. I see that we are discussing the Z-33.
> 
> However, my opinion of Omega still stands. They have known about the X-33 crown since 1998, and they have never recalled the watch.
> 
> Meanwhile, Breitling discovered some issues with the B-50, and they recalled it almost instantly. At least they have integrity.


We were discussing the X-33 Skywalker, Z-33:and B50. 
On the basis of redesigning due to flaws Breitling is better than Omega for these watches?


----------



## Mike Weinberg (Feb 16, 2006)

ronalddheld said:


> We were discussing the X-33 Skywalker, Z-33:and B50.
> On the basis of redesigning due to flaws Breitling is better than Omega for these watches?


On the basis on making more accurate watches, spending more money on quality control than on ambassadors, and owning up to and fixing problems, in a word, YES!


----------



## Sabresoft (Dec 1, 2010)

hughesyn said:


> From a TC POV I would expect them to be very similar, since the movements where developed by the same company.
> 
> You're right though, some hard data would prove it.


I'm not sure if the movements were developed by the same company. The Omega would be either ETA, or Omega, or ETA & Omega together. I believe that the B50 caliber was developed in-house by Breitling, unlike the the other B7x calibers that Breitling uses in other models, which are based on ETA movements.


----------



## Sabresoft (Dec 1, 2010)

There are iPad apps available for both the X33 and the Z33 that allow you to explore the features of these watches.


----------



## hughesyn (Oct 9, 2014)

Sabresoft said:


> I'm not sure if the movements were developed by the same company. The Omega would be either ETA, or Omega, or ETA & Omega together. I believe that the B50 caliber was developed in-house by Breitling, unlike the the other B7x calibers that Breitling uses in other models, which are based on ETA movements.


You're right, I missed the fact that the B50 has a new in house movement.

That's quite an achievement to develop their own thermocompensated quartz movement.
They must have employed some engineers who previously worked on the very similar ETA / Omega movements.

It will be interesting to see how it performs!


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Sabresoft said:


> There are iPad apps available for both the X33 and the Z33 that allow you to explore the features of these watches.


I will have to check to see if there are Android analogous apps.


----------



## refugio (Jul 1, 2011)

Mike Weinberg said:


> However, my opinion of Omega still stands. They have known about the X-33 crown since 1998, and they have never recalled the watch.


I've never heard of a watch recall before, but kudos for Breitling if they did. Of course the (non-TC) X-33 Gen 1 (I owned 1 with zero issues) crown would have been fixed under warranty and those parts are replaced any way during a service (during which Omega also upgrades the movement to the TC version!). But the Gen 2 (now itself long discontinued, I've owned 2) had a new crown design and I have never heard of a crown failure with that version. The new Gen 3 Skywalker has that same revised design and I would expect no problems.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

it sounds as if physical maintanance should not be an issue for the SKYwalker or B50. if they perform to <15s/y then it comes down to esthetics and functions?


----------



## refugio (Jul 1, 2011)

ronalddheld said:


> it sounds as if physical maintanance should not be an issue for the SKYwalker or B50. if they perform to <15s/y then it comes down to esthetics and functions?


The factory spec for the 1666C in the Gen 2s was +/- 2 spm. Don't know about the Skywalker. My circa 1988 caliber 1441 is running about 1 spm after a full service in Bienne so this should easily be achievable in a modern ETA-based TC movement.


----------



## Sabresoft (Dec 1, 2010)

ronalddheld said:


> it sounds as if physical maintanance should not be an issue for the SKYwalker or B50. if they perform to <15s/y then it comes down to esthetics and functions?


I'd love to get a B50, but at $7200 Canadian ($5700 US at current lousy exchange rates), it just isn't in the cards. I imagine that the Omegas will fall into the same sort of price range.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

The only way I could start to afford a B50( or the Skywalker and Z-33) is to sell my X-33 and Aerospace, and find lots more money. Right now the B50 is more desirable than the others. 
Anyone know if there will be new models or upgrade to these watches at the upcoming Basel fair?


----------



## Mike Weinberg (Feb 16, 2006)

refugio said:


> I've never heard of a watch recall before, but kudos for Breitling if they did. Of course the (non-TC) X-33 Gen 1 (I owned 1 with zero issues) crown would have been fixed under warranty and those parts are replaced any way during a service (during which Omega also upgrades the movement to the TC version!). But the Gen 2 (now itself long discontinued, I've owned 2) had a new crown design and I have never heard of a crown failure with that version. The new Gen 3 Skywalker has that same revised design and I would expect no problems.


I had two Gen 1 versions with a collapsing crown.

I bought a Gen 2 version in 2004, and the crown collapsed in 2012. I gave it away for free to a guy in Sweden who wanted one.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Mike Weinberg said:


> I had two Gen 1 versions with a collapsing crown.
> 
> I bought a Gen 2 version in 2004, and the crown collapsed in 2012. I gave it away for free to a guy in Sweden who wanted one.


Maybe I should avoid the Skywalker for that reason? Should the Z-33 be expected to have a crown problem?


----------



## Mike Weinberg (Feb 16, 2006)

ronalddheld said:


> Maybe I should avoid the Skywalker for that reason? Should the Z-33 be expected to have a crown problem?


I don't know anything about the Z-33, but in addition to the problems with the X-33, starting with Omega's "Americas Cup" Seamaster chronograph in about 2002, there was a problem with the Piguet movements that they put into their watches, such that the chronograph would start and go to about 58 seconds, and then both the chronograph and the regular watch would just stop, period. They never admitted to it, but you could pick up that model in any store and get the same result.

Later, the Astronaut Mark Kelly said he had a watch do the same thing 20 seconds into a launch. He won't say what brand it was, but I found a picture of him (or his twin brother) wearing an Omega Planet Ocean chronograph during a spaceflight. Both he and his brother Scott now wear Breitlings, and Mark Kelly has nothing but good things to say about them.

Omega certainly does have quality control problems, but they have found it to be less costly to ignore them and to repair watches "in the field" instead. This is a crummy way to treat customers.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

The two Omegas are in stores. Have anyone seen and played with the B50?


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

@Ronaldheld
If it were not for the rumored QC problems with Omega, would you be buying the Skywalker? I spent some time exploring one in my nearby Omega Boutique and liked a lot about it...but it's just too big for me, and seems even bigger than its dimensions suggest because of all the pushers. But I know many people aren't put off by size as much as I am.


----------



## Mike Weinberg (Feb 16, 2006)

ronalddheld said:


> The two Omegas are in stores. Have anyone seen and played with the B50?


I have seen and played with it. I didn't see the problems that caused the recall, but I'm sure that they were real.

The B50 is a gorgeous, futuristic piece of work. I hope they can fix everything.


----------



## refugio (Jul 1, 2011)

Mike Weinberg said:


> I don't know anything about the Z-33, but in addition to the problems with the X-33, starting with Omega's "Americas Cup" Seamaster chronograph in about 2002, there was a problem with the Piguet movements that they put into their watches, such that the chronograph would start and go to about 58 seconds, and then both the chronograph and the regular watch would just stop, period. They never admitted to it, but you could pick up that model in any store and get the same result.


The calibers 33xx (based on the F. Piguet 1285, not the 1185!) was Omega's first "in-house" chronograph and had a couple of design issues (for that matter, so did Rolex's 4130 when they replaced the Zenith EP-based movements at about the same time). These issues have all been addressed with updates that were automatically installed when either warranty or subsequent service is performed.

Not sure what the Omega bashing is about.


----------



## Mike Weinberg (Feb 16, 2006)

refugio said:


> The calibers 33xx (based on the F. Piguet 1285, not the 1185!) was Omega's first "in-house" chronograph and had a couple of design issues (for that matter, so did Rolex's 4130 when they replaced the Zenith EP-based movements at about the same time). These issues have all been addressed with updates that were automatically installed when either warranty or subsequent service is performed.
> 
> Not sure what the Omega bashing is about.


Read my previous posts about the X-33. The Omega bashing is about the fact that they need to be bashed.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

artec said:


> @Ronaldheld
> If it were not for the rumored QC problems with Omega, would you be buying the Skywalker? I spent some time exploring one in my nearby Omega Boutique and liked a lot about it...but it's just too big for me, and seems even bigger than its dimensions suggest because of all the pushers. But I know many people aren't put off by size as much as I am.


I cannot afford any of the three watches. Since i have an X-33 i would upgrade it before buying a Skywalker or Z-33. I would have to sell the X-33 and Aerospace to make a dent in the cost of any of the three. As of now my order would be B50 Skywalker Z-33.


----------



## refugio (Jul 1, 2011)

FWIW, there's a Z-33 with b&p on TZ for $2,950.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

refugio said:


> FWIW, there's a Z-33 with b&p on TZ for $2,950.


No money now, but I will look into it. Not certain about that case.


----------



## refugio (Jul 1, 2011)

ronalddheld said:


> Not certain about that case.


Agreed, aesthetically it's a bit different - it helps if you are / were an enthusiast of original Flightmaster.

"carhaluss" bought one a few months ago and wrote a rather compelling review in f20 about it.

At least the battery lasts longer than the 72 days of the B50!


----------



## refugio (Jul 1, 2011)

Mike Weinberg said:


> Read my previous posts about the X-33. The Omega bashing is about the fact that they need to be bashed.


OK - you had the only 3291.50 "collapsed crown" after the redesign that (supposedly) eliminated that problem.

But tell me more about this mythical Breitling recall. I see that someone who had just bought one had their dealer ask for it back, and dealers apparently sent the first batch back (to get fixed? Crushed?) but I don't see any official communication from Breitling on this "recall" during the first month of sales.

But talking about long term support, I'm glad to see that Breitling finally responded to their satellite SART watch that functioned on a frequency where the satellites were decommissioned 10 years ago. I never much liked their original response that the watch was now a short-range locator, but now that they've updated the watch for the 406 frequency I'm curious if they are recalling the first generation to install the 2nd generation update. It's not like it's a matter of life or death...oh, wait - it is.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

FWIW the price of X-33 and Z-33 on rubber is about 6000 USD. The B50 is 500 dollars more.


----------



## nathantw666 (Aug 6, 2007)

refugio said:


> Agreed, aesthetically it's a bit different - it helps if you are / were an enthusiast of original Flightmaster.
> 
> "carhaluss" bought one a few months ago and wrote a rather compelling review in f20 about it.
> 
> At least the battery lasts longer than the 72 days of the B50!


If the Z-33 had a different case I probably would have seriously looked into getting one. I like the LED look of that watch. The X-33 Skywalker looks okay but I have a Gen 1 X-33 with a Gen 3 movement in it, so I really don't have much desire for it. Plus I personally like that the numbers hug the circle since it makes the numbers upright when my hand is on the steering wheel, or if I were a fighter pilot, on the throttle.


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

Aside from the size of the Skywalker, which is too big for my taste, it has too many capabilities, most of which are of no interest to me. You have to dance through too many modes to get from one of the useful ones to another that you want to use. Aside from those two disadvantages, I like the looks of the watch, the shape of the case and the layout of the dial. The hands align themselves on a NW to SE axis if you press the 2 o'clock pusher, so that you can read the digital lines of figures...that's rather neat. And the lume and backlighting seemed effective, though I never saw it in the dark, and I don't know how effective the alarms were.

Rather a mixed bag, then, as far as I'm concerned...some good features, some undesirable ones, some unnecessary ones...and on the negative side, there's always the too big rotating bezel.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I have made a decision. I prefer the non circular digital display as well as the ability to move the hands out of the way. Unless I hear better suggestions, I will sell my X-33 and Aerospace, and wait for prices to come down or scrape up more money. Leaning toward the B50 but maybe something new coming out of Basel.


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

Not interested in an argument but I'm curious why you prefer the B-50 over the Aerospace? Personally, I prefer the B-50's pushers and crown over the multi-twiddling crown of the Aerospace. They're both too big for my taste, I dislike that type of bezel and I don't like numbers on dials, so my questions about your choice are purely academic. The Aerospace has more modes than the Aerospace, too, doesn't it?


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

artec said:


> Not interested in an argument but I'm curious why you prefer the B-50 over the Aerospace? Personally, I prefer the B-50's pushers and crown over the multi-twiddling crown of the Aerospace. They're both too big for my taste, I dislike that type of bezel and I don't like numbers on dials, so my questions about your choice are purely academic. The Aerospace has more modes than the Aerospace, too, doesn't it?


I do not care for all function through a crown. Fast versus slow spins on the Aerospace is a pain for me.
For functionality I prefer numbers on the dial, as I perceive none of the 4 watches are really dress watches.
One of the two Aerospaces in your last sentence need replacing.
Finally I have not bought a new HAQ since the Aerospace,AFAIK.


----------



## Ray8 (May 28, 2011)

artec said:


> Aside from the size of the Skywalker, which is too big for my taste, it has too many capabilities, most of which are of no interest to me. You have to dance through too many modes to get from one of the useful ones to another that you want to use. Aside from those two disadvantages, I like the looks of the watch, the shape of the case and the layout of the dial. The hands align themselves on a NW to SE axis if you press the 2 o'clock pusher, so that you can read the digital lines of figures...that's rather neat. And the lume and backlighting seemed effective, though I never saw it in the dark, and I don't know how effective the alarms were.
> 
> Rather a mixed bag, then, as far as I'm concerned...some good features, some undesirable ones, some unnecessary ones...and on the negative side, there's always the too big rotating bezel.


I find that the X-33 Skywalker wears exactly the same as the X-33 gen 1/2, It does not feel like a 45 mm watch (I have 6 3/4" wrists). It is one of the most legible watches I have, the dual sided anti-reflective coating makes the crystal disappear.
It is also extremely accurate, mine has gained approximately 1/2 sec in 60 days, I fully expect to be able to regulate it in the same manner as the 1666C movement. My only criticism is that in order to wear the watch in stealth mode (digital display turned off), you have to not change the display for 5 days.


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry about the multiple Aerospaces! Yes, I meant to say "The Aerospace has more functions than the B50, doesn't it?" But now that I've had another look at the Breitling site, I 'm not sure!

I certainly wasn't questioning buying a new watch...I'd like to find one I liked enough to buy, too. Though, if I did get another one, I'd either have to grow another arm or find a different way of satisfying The Citizens' 12 hour per day wearing rule.


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes, it would be nice to be able to turn the digital display off when one wanted to. I'm glad you're pleased with yours and that it's as accurate as that. It works out to about 3 seconds a year, which is as good as anything I've come across.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Artec every watch seems to be less than ideal. In the TC world we are even more limited. I am still looking for what to get next 7t need to accumulate cash starting now. Maybe Basel will surprise us?


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

ronalddheld said:


> ....every watch seems to be less than ideal......


Agreed. I would be very careful of 'jumping from the frying pan into the fire!'

If i was the one making a choice here then Skywalker, Z-33 and B50 all have various significant downsides for me. After speed scanning the specs I had put the B50 slightly ahead of the other two but then i read what the Breitling Mod had to say about some early B50 module issues in the other thread. I also discovered its recharging method which is a pet hate of mine and a big negative for me.

My choice, without doubt, would be to keep the 'classic' X-33 and probably upgrade its mvt to the TC module when convenient. Not least because its dimensions make it easily the most wearable choice here. 
Of course, ymmv and just imho, etc, etc.


----------



## hughesyn (Oct 9, 2014)

Ray8 said:


> My only criticism is that in order to wear the watch in stealth mode (digital display turned off), you have to not change the display for 5 days.


That's a real shame, given that it was a feature of the Z-33 and considering the battery is not rechargeable.
I understand they have also dropped the manual power saving mode (stops both display and hands).

Battey life really is the achilles heal of these watches. It's a shame they don't have solar technology like the Japanese.

I don't like the way it moves the hands out of the way to set for example the timer, rather than allowing you to decide manually like the Z-33.


----------



## Colourise (Jan 8, 2015)

artec said:


> ....................You have to dance through too many modes to get from one of the useful ones to another that you want to use.


I have had a demo of this watch at a boutique here in the UK and would agree about having to scroll through several modes to get to the one you want.

However one of the pushers can be programmed with a "Favourite" mode. Repeated pushes will then toggle between the favourite and the last chosen mode


----------



## wookietaff (Aug 4, 2014)

Which store did you visit? I went to the one on New Bond Street last week and the assistant told me they hadn't been trained on the B50 yet. Would like to have a run through before I pull the trigger on a purchase. Though won't pay GBP5800 through the New Bold Street store! A company Tourbillion on Chrono24 seem to be offering a good price for the Black version.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

All of these watches are too large in the dress watch sense. The circular display on the original X-33 is harder to read than the other three. The rechargable battery on the B50 is another plus for that watch. I have a problem with solar watches needing outdoor levels ot light.


----------



## Colourise (Jan 8, 2015)

wookietaff said:


> Which store did you visit? I went to the one on New Bond Street last week and the assistant told me they hadn't been trained on the B50 yet. Would like to have a run through before I pull the trigger on a purchase. Though won't pay GBP5800 through the New Bold Street store! A company Tourbillion on Chrono24 seem to be offering a good price for the Black version.


Hi

My comments related to the Skywalker X-33. Apologies for any confusion

However, I did have a demo of the B50 at a Breitling AD in the Brent Cross Shopping Centre in North London, last week.

I wouldn't have thought that they have sold it yet.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

All these comments are useful. Keep them coming.


----------



## Colourise (Jan 8, 2015)

More questions, I'm afraid.

The omega website states that the power reserve of the Skywalker is 24 months.

Does anybody have any information as to the basis of calculation?

Is it based on the use of the various modes, with the backlight, continuously or every other day etc.?

I would be interested to get more information on this, or even forum members’ opinions, perhaps based on the previous generations of X-33 and Z-33.

Thanks


----------



## rgschmidt (Feb 26, 2014)

Cannot compare but the B50 is a great watch. I get a month of use with charged battery.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

rgschmidt said:


> Cannot compare but the B50 is a great watch. I get a month of use with charged battery.
> 
> View attachment 2896274


a month with what usage and setting?


----------



## rgschmidt (Feb 26, 2014)

Daily use. Brightness 3/4, tilt mode on, displays on. Night mode on (24:00 - 06:00).


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

rgschmidt said:


> Daily use. Brightness 3/4, tilt mode on, displays on. Night mode on (24:00 - 06:00).


Those are the details I need to know. Thanks.


----------



## rgschmidt (Feb 26, 2014)

Going through the questions in this thread I can confirm about the B50 that:


- my AD told me that the first batch of B50's was recalled due to software/hardware problems (late 2014)
- the B50 has a lot more functions than the Aerospace (flight related)
- the movement should be called 'assembled in-house'. There are a lot of third party component involved.
- you can switch off both displays (so that tilting the watch switches them temporarily on together with the backlighting)
- you can limit the number of functions in the menu making the scrolling through the functions a lot quicker


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I went to a Breitling boutique in Manhattan yesterday. Played with the B50 for a short while. I would get it except for the $7K price. I was told this watch was a boutique exclusive.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

The B55 may be a new model based on the B50 but with connectivity to a phone app.


----------



## Cat91 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have a B50. No doubt that it's not for everyone. It's BIG. But wears surprisingly well, as it is titanium. That was a great call, I can only imagine how heavy it would be in steel!

It does have more timing functions than an Aerospace. It's like a B-1 or Airwolf, only more. And bigger.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Based on a blog, the B55 may not come to market in the current configuration.


----------



## wbird (Feb 25, 2015)

I would think in terms of accuracy the 5666 movement and the b50 would be very similar, differences would be within the margin of error.

I'm guessing if you're willing to wait you might be able to get a deal on the Breitling with the soon to come B55, and the fact that the b50 has so many dial and band options, a style you find appealing might not be moving.


----------



## Mike Weinberg (Feb 16, 2006)

Cat91 said:


> I have a B50. No doubt that it's not for everyone. It's BIG. But wears surprisingly well, as it is titanium. That was a great call, I can only imagine how heavy it would be in steel!
> 
> It does have more timing functions than an Aerospace. It's like a B-1 or Airwolf, only more. And bigger.


I've seen and handled a B50, and it's an off-the-wall stunning, gorgeous piece of work. I just have to find the right bank to rob to get one.

Wear it in good health!


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Mike Weinberg said:


> I've seen and handled a B50, and it's an off-the-wall stunning, gorgeous piece of work. I just have to find the right bank to rob to get one.
> 
> Wear it in good health!


I am waiting until the end of the year, to see if the B55 materializes in some form. Robbing a bank in the near term is not a good option.


----------



## Sabresoft (Dec 1, 2010)

ronalddheld said:


> I am waiting until the end of the year, to see if the B55 materializes in some form. Robbing a bank in the near term is not a good option.


Yeah when you're doing time it won't be TC.


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

I like the Omega Skywalker but at $5900 retail is really way too much money for Quartz. A couple of weeks ago a well known Internet gray seller got a hold of a minty one still under Omega warranty but wanted $4.5K for it. It was gone within a couple days.

The B50 caught my eye as well, but the only configuration I like is blue dial on Ti bracelet and that has a retail of $7200. Again, I find that to be an exhorbitant amount of money for TC Quartz be it in-house or not. That and the teething quality problems of early samples have made me take a temporary pass on it.

At those prices, I find Grand Seiko Spring Drives far more appealing even if they lack most of the inherit functions of those other watches.

For the time being, I am happy with my pair of SQ Breitlings which offer all the functions, accuracy and reliability afforded by ETA Thermolines at far more palatable price points. I find that a cap of $3K buys you minty Swiss SQ alternatives or brand new HEQ alternatives from Citizen and Seiko although the latter will not have the function set found on the Ana digi Breitling or Chopard models for example.


----------



## hughesyn (Oct 9, 2014)

AvantGardeTime said:


> I like the Omega Skywalker but at $5900 retail is really way too much money for Quartz. A couple of weeks ago a well known Internet gray seller got a hold of a minty one still under Omega warranty but wanted $4.5K for it. It was gone within a couple days.
> 
> The B50 caught my eye as well, but the only configuration I like is blue dial on Ti bracelet and that has a retail of $7200. Again, I find that to be an exhorbitant amount of money for TC Quartz be it in-house or not. That and the teething quality problems of early samples have made me take a temporary pass on it.
> 
> At those prices, I find Grand Seiko Spring Drives far more appealing even if they lack most of the inherit functions of those other watches.


Value is relative.
The Skywalker is half the price of a Dark / Grey / White SOTM, but people are happy to buy them for the novelty of ceramic.

I agree that the Japanese are good value, it's a shame they aren't more imaginative with their designs and features.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I was at a VIP cocktail reception at a local store. I asked the Breitling rep, but she had nothing new about the B55.


----------



## Kernelok (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi all
after three years with my z33 and my deep testing of x33 skywalker, I can give you my thoughts and will ask you some questions about B50

z33 is a great watch, very well finished, outstandingly ergonomic with the turning crown and great to get and capture time. I bought it because of the fantastic red digit, which reminds me 70's watches but with high tech techno. The sole limit is thickness and 3 bars waterproof , I can live with. I have been wearing it very regularly with casual and business suits and I consider it as valuable as my Rolex and panerai!
battery life after 3 years is very good (I do not use all the functions every days but I have also never store it during weeks in sleep mode, thus normal low user)
hands, which were not perfect to me (I am very sensitive on hands alignments) when I bought , have been reset by omega during warranty (this was part of the deal at buying phase) and are just perfect (this is my unique criticism to omega... They know and do not make sufficient effort, make hands aligned at the first time!!! For all your watchword. Same remark for "dark side of the moon" I have seen 3 or 4 of them with chrono hand not at 12 ... Not possible Mr Urquhart.
In conclusion, taking the risk to produce such outstanding watchs is what I like at omega. Rolex and panerai , I like for other reasons are just refreshing every years their best sellers like many others.

x33 skywalker tilts my eyes especially for other functions , Mission Ellapsed Time and Phased Elapsed Time and multi alarms. After having played with it, it is Less ergonomic as Z33 in the sense it takes much time to program or trigger functions and it is much more complicated to navigate. Last thought, as Ray, I regret the fact of not being able to switch off the digit in x33 as I do with z33, which lets you rest your eyes on hands and design.

B50, I have questions...
why rechargeable battery? as I suppose, it will be necessary to replace the battery one day? 60 days seems good but not to me. I cannot wear a watch and think about recharge it like my iPhone ..... Iwatch not for me at all and B50 eliminated even with 60 days
According to measure it looks very close to x33 size but when I saw it in boutique ( I did not tried) it seems to me bigger than x33. Has anybody make a real size comparison?
What are the additional functions of B50 to x33? To me they all have MET, chrono, timer, alarm, dual time.... X33 has PET (phase elapsed time) which is great, 3 alarms, week number and annual day number. B50 seem to have specifically flight duration function which is the specificity of Z33 and what about the others?
the only great argument to me about B50 is 100 meters waterproof. But is it real as it has buttons like x33 and z33 (of course I am not inviting to press button under water with all of theses watches!)?
You have understood I am not a fan of breitling, especially for design reasons, whose screen is too loaded with figures (but this is the specificity of breitling!) and this is naturally very personal, but I am wondering about the B50 specific functions for curiosity.

Last but not least, which forums or platforms would you recommend me to sell my z33 and find a used but perfect conditions x33 skywalker ?

all the best
k


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

With regard to the B50 battery, IMO the answer's fairly straightforward. Changing the battery is *bad*. Reset a watch...ugh. Reset a perpetual calendar...double ugh. *IF* you're using it as a real pilot's watch, stopping during a flight...VERY bad. Rechargeable battery solves the problem. No breaking a seal, no tools, no trip to a store if you're not doing it yourself. A 60 day reserve creates a fairly straightforward pattern: plug it in overnight, on the first (or last) of the month.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I do not see a recharge every two months as a hardship. Maybe more expensive to have the cell replaced versus doing it yourself.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

The exosoace is to be released December 16th in Manhattan.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

If there were personnel to do so, does anyone have technical questions they would like to be answered?


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

I am eyeing a B50 myself. I currently own a 42mm Aerospace Avantage and LE Breitling Airwolf. I really like these type of watches. My main caveats with the B50 are price and sheer size. That watch wears bigger than 46mm and I have had my share of heavy/gargantuan 46mm watches before. The rechargeable battery is a blessing and a curse. Sure you don't have to deal with 2-3 year $100 battery service sessions at Breitling but the battery will have to be replaced at some point in the future, say, 10-15 years and then at what cost?

I like the looks and functionality of the B50 and I believe Breitling has mastered the craft of Titanium case and bracelet manufacturing but I am afraid the B50 will become obsolete faster once the Exospace comes to market.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

AvantGardeTime said:


> I am eyeing a B50 myself. I currently own a 42mm Aerospace Avantage and LE Breitling Airwolf. I really like these type of watches. My main caveats with the B50 are price and sheer size. That watch wears bigger than 46mm and I have had my share of heavy/gargantuan 46mm watches before. The rechargeable battery is a blessing and a curse. Sure you don't have to deal with 2-3 year $100 battery service sessions at Breitling but the battery will have to be replaced at some point in the future, say, 10-15 years and then at what cost?
> 
> I like the looks and functionality of the B50 and I believe Breitling has mastered the craft of Titanium case and bracelet manufacturing but I am afraid the B50 will become obsolete faster once the Exospace comes to market.


The B50 may come down in price as soon as the Exospace is officially released next week in the US?


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

I hope so, but I am not counting on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

There is no price reduction on the B50 with the release of the exospace.


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

I bought one year ago a X33 Skywalker to be my ultimate cockpit watch. Design is superb, the logic of the controls just fine and the analog part of the dial excellent.
Where it falls very short is the low contrast LCD that is barely readable unless in perfect light condition. A significant problem that in my opinion should be address by OMEGA.
The good old Speedy equipped with the Lemania 5100 and its central minute counter is still difficult to beat.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

paolorange said:


> I bought one year ago a X33 Skywalker to be my ultimate cockpit watch. Design is superb, the logic of the controls just fine and the analog part of the dial excellent.
> Where it falls very short is the low contrast LCD that is barely readable unless in perfect light condition. A significant problem that in my opinion should be address by OMEGA.
> The good old Speedy equipped with the Lemania 5100 and its central minute counter is still difficult to beat.


Don't all of these watch have low LCD intensities, presumably to save battery power?


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes, the X33 Skywalker has nice blue blacklight that will make the LCD visible at night (hands and marks are superluminova treated and they are EXCELLENT), but it doesn't help at all to make the LCD more visible in high contrast light environment while flying. Actually I have the same problem with it even driving my car. In my humble opinion it is because the LCD works reversed (black background, clear digits), very stylish, but not good enough if you really need to use your watch as navigation tool.
Again, it's the only fault in an otherwise superlative project.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

The only way is to leave the backlight on all the time,or use a tilt function, which eats the battery life.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

ronaldheld said:


> Don't all of these watch have low LCD intensities, presumably to save battery power?


Daylight LCD contrast has little to do with power consumption.



paolorange said:


> In my humble opinion it is because the LCD works reversed (black background, clear digits), very stylish, but not good enough...


Yes, I think you are right. I had the same theory, and did some experiments a while ago to confirm it: http://www.stefanv.com/watches/why-negative-lcds-are-so-hard-to-read.html


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

Very interesting reading, thanks for sharing.
Let me quote here again the key problem of negative LCD : " In the case of a non-backlit LCD, that light from behind the LCD is actually reflected ambient light, meaning that it must first pass through the front of the LCD, passing through two polarizing filters, bounce off of the reflective back, and then come back out."


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

The Exospace on blue strap is about 130 grams.


----------



## Alan From New York (May 5, 2006)

ronalddheld said:


> Has anyone seen comparisons of these watches? From the TC POV I would think the Breitling would win out, but for looks and functions that is another matter. I am curious of others opinions and maybe this thread will consolidate some useful data.


Wish I had seen a comparison of these four watches. After slow and careful consideration, I decided on the Skywalker Solar Impulse. The Z-33 has a retro look I didn't like that much. The B55 is dependent on the link with a smartphone that I can't appreciate. I like the B50, but the number of available adjustments boggled my mind. The Skywalker X-33 won out, but since I have the Gen 2 X-33, the desire wasn't strong until I looked at the Solar Impulse. The colorful look is attractive and distinctive. At 59.5 grams, I don't realize it's on my wrist. Can't be more comfortable than that. I love alarms and timers so the features are wonderful and informative.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Alan From New York said:


> Wish I had seen a comparison of these four watches. After slow and careful consideration, I decided on the Skywalker Solar Impulse. The Z-33 has a retro look I didn't like that much. The B55 is dependent on the link with a smartphone that I can't appreciate. I like the B50, but the number of available adjustments boggled my mind. The Skywalker X-33 won out, but since I have the Gen 2 X-33, the desire wasn't strong until I looked at the Solar Impulse. The colorful look is attractive and distinctive. At 59.5 grams, I don't realize it's on my wrist. Can't be more comfortable than that. I love alarms and timers so the features are wonderful and informative.
> View attachment 7029585


Congratulations. I have not settled on any of them, but the firmware update on the B55 is a plus.


----------



## Alan From New York (May 5, 2006)

Firmware updates is indeed a plus, but I just don't care about the watch and phone being so dependent on each other. In this group, the X-33 is a good compromise between complication and convenience.


----------

